
Foxconn, other Asian firms consider Mexico factories as China risks grow - adventured
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-mexico-china-factories-exclusive/exclusive-foxconn-other-asian-firms-consider-mexico-factories-as-china-risks-grow-idUSKBN25K17X
======
aksss
This would be great for Mexico, if such moves actually materialize.

Perhaps the most interesting thing I read in this article:

"Foxconn Chairman Liu Young-way told an investor conference in Taipei on Aug.
12 the world was split into “G2” - or two groups - following Sino-U.S.
tensions, saying his firm was working on “providing two sets of supply chain
to service the two markets.”

“The world factory no longer exists,” he said, adding that about 30% of the
company’s products were now made outside China and the ratio could increase."

------
awalton
Still waiting on that Wisconsin factory they promised...

~~~
TT3351
I will take any excuse to post this article. Government subsidized corporate
property development (thinking also of sports stadiums) is a rip off
[https://www.theverge.com/2020/4/12/21217060/foxconn-
wisconsi...](https://www.theverge.com/2020/4/12/21217060/foxconn-wisconsin-
innovation-centers-empty-buildings)

------
tibbydudeza
The stuff will still be sourced from China and robots will just knock it
together (like CKD kits in the motoring world) in Mexico ... don't think this
is what Trump had in mind.

